# Router - Hitachi M12v2 or Triton 3 1/4 hp



## janthem (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello All,

This is my first post ( of many I imagine). I'm looking at purchasing a new router. Primarily for making trim details and maybe even daring to make some furniture with raised panels like an entertainment centre or a coffee table and all the like for the house. I was looking first at the Hitachi 3 1/4 (M12v2) for 199.99 (CDN) but then realized that it was a reconditioned unit. Now I'm leaning toward a new Triton 3 1/4 for 249.99. From a big box store. Money is somewhat an issue, but I don't want to flush good money away. In the end I want something with bite to fool around with in a router table.

Besides its faults the Hitachi has a 5 year warranty (triton 12 months)

A new Hitachi is going for 264.99

I 've read a lot of posts and reviews all over the net, and in the end I'm stuck in the middle. Like a car stuck in the mud spinning its wheels.


Thanks for the push.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi janthem

I would suggest the Triton 3 1/4 but for 200.oo bucks from 
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=TRC001

At one time they shipped it at no charge and I think they will ship it to you in CA.a quick phone call will get you all the details.




==========


janthem said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is my first post ( of many I imagine). I'm looking at purchasing a new router. Primarily for making trim details and maybe even daring to make some furniture with raised panels like an entertainment centre or a coffee table and all the like for the house. I was looking first at the Hitachi 3 1/4 (M12v2) for 199.99 (CDN) but then realized that it was a reconditioned unit. Now I'm leaning toward a new Triton 3 1/4 for 249.99. From a big box store. Money is somewhat an issue, but I don't want to flush good money away. In the end I want something with bite to fool around with in a router table.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both are good routers. There is nothing wrong with saving money getting a reconditioned router. (I did) You should be more concerned about how the controls operate. Every router feels different in your hands so try to check them out in person before buying.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't comment on the Triton because I've never seen one in person. But I do own the Hitachi M12V2. I removed the springs and hung it in a router table before plugging it in. It has worked flawlessly from day one and I use it quite a bit. I drilled a hole in my baseplate so I can adjust the height above the table. But the hole is usually full of sawdust so I just reach underneath(easy to adjust with no springs). I also bent the stock wrench to change bits above table. It's a big,bulky router that may be tough to handle handheld but it's been great in the table. If you have any specific questions feel free to PM me.

http://www.reconditionedsales.com/Routers___c362.aspx

I've not ordered from this place but they sure sell them cheap. And it looks like they ship to Canada.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

By the sound of it most of your routing is going to be done with it table mounted and whilst I have used several of the Hitachi routers and rate them A1 and for plunge routing, in my opinion they run circles around the Triton, but for bench mounting, again in my opinion, the Triton (whose single spring can be removed in seconds) is without doubt the one to choose, another great feature of the Triton is that cutters can be changed from above the table.


----------



## janthem (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your responses, 
I just came back from Rona and picked 1 up 249 -10% in bonus gasoline cards so all in all 225 +tax (cdn) and I have 90 days to return it for a full refund.

Now where to begin...

Thanks Again

Anthony


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I know you already made your purchase, Anthony. But just a follow up for maybe a future decision,,, I bought the M12V and it was a factory recondition one, I got mine on Ebay for $135.00, two years ago,, when I took it out of the unmarked box, I examined it, and there was not the smallest mark of any kind on it, you could have put it on the shelf of any store and it would have been impossible to tell it from one of theirs. I once read in a magazine, an article on buying factory reconditioned tools, They claimed that a lot of the time, those tools are ones that have been sold to a customer and returned, quite often, unused as if they were bought as a gift and the recipient just did not want it. or ordered but never picked up. Or any number of other reasons that the tool was not sold and returned to the factory. The article said, once the tool was returned to the factory,, it could not be sold for BRAND NEW,, so this is a way for the company to still sell the tool and recoup their production cost for the tool. They do offer the full warranty and a company would be foolish to put out a product that they knew was defective, because the end result would be a black eye for their reputation. Now that I think of it, I have bought a couple of other tools that were facory reconditioned and I do not remember any problems from any of those. So I guess I am saying , I would have no problem buying a tool that was advertised as "Factory Reconditioned"., if I felt the deal was a good one.


----------

